# 5.3 on the ice



## montanaman (Apr 16, 2014)

had a chance to get another jet boat out on the ice also
the local lake is still to iced up to even get out of the boat ramp 
global warming sure is nice :mrgreen: 

https://youtu.be/e8HX0rvBrt8


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 16, 2014)

That's was awesome! Very cool vid....and ya gotta love Offspring.


----------



## B.E. Nelli (Apr 17, 2014)

That's gotta be crazy loud busting ice at that speed! Pretty sweet


----------

